# How much $ do you spend on prepping?



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

During my time on this board it has become clear that we all come from different places, different income brackets and different levels of self-reliance. Some of us have families and some are loners, some are firmly routed in the grid and others are homesteaders. Just the same I am curious how much you all spend a month on your preps. Everything from ammo to propane to food; if it's for survival and preparedness I would like to know.

I have a large family and have been blessed with a sufficient and steady income, yet I am seem to be spending less a month on preps than I do on internet service and satellite TV. Every time I think I should be spending more I end paying some unexpected bill or buying a new pair of shoes for one of the kids instead. I know I could buckle down a little more and throw another $100 or so towards preps, but I am already not an extravagant or wasteful person and am enjoying my quality of life. My thinking is that this is a marathon and not a sprint, slow and steady wins the race. But I know some of you disagree and feel that the collapse is eminent. Either way, how much are you spending a month?

And by the way, my monthly "guns & ammo" spending account deposit is more than double my "Preps" spending account. Might need more balance there, but I also know that guns & ammo may very well help me keep my preps. Plus 5.56mm costs a lot more than a can of green beans and a can of chunk chicken.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Probably about $5-10 a month on preps. I'd do more if I had the money. Good ole rent, student loans and vehicle repairs... the banes of my existence.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You know Sentry, thats really a complicated question! 

Are you asking about Food, Water and Supplies? Other projects such as a water or power system included in that? How about Out Buildings for specific purposes such as food storage or power/water equipment?

Just food, not that much. All the other things that will become part of the lifestyle, most of my available funds go to those but I cant really call them preps. For me, their is no simple answer to that question.

Good thing to ponder though.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

It's hard to say. As far as food goes we were putting about $50 a month into staples, rice, beans, wheat, sugar, etc. Now working on other items so it depends what goes on sale or I can buy at a good price but it has to be something we eat and we eat what we store.
Beyond the purchase of guns we try to put $25-50 a month in ammo. 
Every month we restock the gas supply and occasionally add a new can and also working on propane.
As far as paper goods and soaps our local dollar general puts out $5 off 25 so at least twice a month I stock up on things there.
We have been on a mission to declutter for the last year so once a week I box up items and take them to the retail shop. I use my credits when I find things that will be useful that we are lacking.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I generally spend about $25/mo. It is hard to say exactly because preparedness and self-sufficiency are a lifestyle for me.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Around $50. Some months its all food. Some months it goes to tools, and other supply. Trying to keep it well rounded. If I have a little of everything, then I can be self sufficient for a period of time. Keep building for longer time without having to scrounge or barter. Right now I can cook and be comfortable for a couple months. That's with 4 kids and a very large hungry husband.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

*All Of It*

It's a lifestyle. It doesn't have its' own separate money account, because what we spend on it all directed toward making our life better and more secure for the future. Wife and I both grew up with Depression survivor parents who made every cent count, so it is just part of us.

This includes where we live, and all about how we live. The location is paramount in our thinking, since the best defense, as Mister Miyagi said is, "No be there" when trouble comes. Most of our "prep" thinking is directed at avoiding trouble. The rest is directed at living through the troubles we can't avoid.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We don't have a monthly amount. We used a 401k loan to pay for our preps. My goal was to get as fully prepared as quickly as possible. I bought most of our preps in the summer of 2011.

I think the collapse is coming soon. There are too many things coming to a head. If not October, then November. Let me encourage everybody to get as fully prepared as they can as soon as they can.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My wife and I do not use credit cards, debit cards or checks. We only use cash and electronic bill pay. So when I say guns & ammo "account" I essentially mean an envelope in the safe marked as such. Dividing our cash keeps us from spending money we do not have and ensuring that we are NOT spending some one else's money (where we would have to pay interest). 

I am spending about $50 a month on preps but am starting to feel like that is not enough. Interestingly enough it seems like that could well be the average of this thread so far. I am starting to think that what I need to do is pull some money out of savings and "stock up" so to speak. Then I can return to the $50 a month plan. I would feel a lot better having 3-4 months worth of supplies versus 3-4 weeks.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

My food budget for the month has been $200.00 per month for the last 4 years. This also includes all paper products, trash bags, etc. a few snacks, the Rooster's colas, and some preps. During the summer, I frequently have money left over, so I stock up even more on anything I am getting low of that I can get for a good price. Around Thanksgiving, I stock up on baking supplies when it goes on sale. Occasionally, I will spend extra on other items for preps or a tool that I need that I feel will last a long time. I use the envelope method and it really helps me stay on track with my spending.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

When I first started it was around 400 per month. Now its down to about 50 to 100 as I have most of my bulk food in place. Now its mostly odds and ends. Although I'm looking at a solar panel system and those are pretty pricey.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

machinist said:


> It's a lifestyle. It doesn't have its' own separate money account, because what we spend on it all directed toward making our life better and more secure for the future.


That about sums it up for us as well. 
We've been at this for nearly 5 years so I *really* have no idea what an actual dollar figure might be. There is no set monthly amount. But I'm sure over the course of those 5 years it totals many thousands. Although we are spending less now than when we got started.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

It varies from month to month, depending on how much I can sneak past the hubby. 

Just kidding.

Sad to say, I really have no idea. But mostly that's because it's a lifestyle, and not something I can separate from non-prepping. I stock up on things seasonally due to sales - is that prepping, or is that frugal shopping? Now, that bag of wheat berries I bought that's down in the basement (and I haven't learned how to grind flour yet) - yeah, that's prepping. But you see what I mean? And actually, that bag of wheat berries kind of ceases to be prepping and just becomes a part of a way of life once I do learn how to grind and start making homemade breads on a regular basis.

I'll say this, though - I definitely feel the need to be spending more. The urgency to prep comes and goes in cycles for me, but right now it's strong, and I think we're running out of time...

- - - - -
ETA: I should clarify, that urgency to prep more isn't just about spending $ and stocking up, but also about learning and developing skills and knowledge.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have no clue ... like some other here it is a lifestyle. (one that can't be changed. lol)

Also goshengirl had a great point! (it is also about learning and developing skills and knowledge.  )

It is hard to put a price tag on that ... leasons learned.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Years ago, I had 6 months notice that my employer was closing the doors. I was living paycheck to paycheck at the time, but I slowly filled two closets with useful items (the store brands we were already using, if there was a sale on something I bought a case of it, etc). I even bought small Christmas and birthday presents just in case it was hard to find another job. I've quit jobs before and since when better opportunities arose, but that's the only job that ever quit on me. And I am forever grateful for that rough spot in my journey, because what was preparation for a possible short term gap of employment became a lifestyle. We don't have a separate preparedness budget because at this point it is a matter of rotating stocks and supplies. Storing up in times of plenty for the times of notsomuch.  Having that storage buffer against whatever personal shtf moments is a great stress reliever. So to answer your question, we don't have a set amount. Past experience has shown me that we can adjust our comfort zone to take advantage of great storage item deals and opportunities to learn new things because preparedness is an investment in my family's well being rather than an extra cost eating away at the budget


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Depends on available funds. I try to spend at least $10 a week minimum. More if I can.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Lifestyle here as well. 
We stockpile what we use every day, sure that’s prepping but it’s also about bargain hunting.
I do spend a lot on redundancy though. I don’t need (as things are today) multiple ways to do everything but that’s what I’ve got and I try to use all of them. Preserving meat for example, we can freeze on grid or off grid, salt/smoke, corn, dry, can or leave it on the hoof. We can pump water with grid power, solar power, wind generated power, windmill or hand pumps. The equipment to do all this stuff is where our money goes, and alternative living stuff is so expensive down here (Australia), and damn hard to get, I have to get a lot of stuff through Amazon (from the US) and post is costly. 
With the exception of occasional dining out, gifts for family and government fees and taxes, all our income is spent on the homestead and prepping. We own our farm (with a half built house that we are very slowly finishing) and are very close to being as self sufficient as we want to be at this time.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, I am the newbie here... The last two months, I have spent... Get ready it is a sick amount.

Guns/ammo - $1500
Silver coins, gold coins, sterling silver and melting equipment - $1500
Medical equipment - $300-400
General prep equipment - tools, camping stuff, ropes, etc - $500
Food supplies - $500
Canning equipment - $300
Hunting/fishing/trapping equipment -$500

I drained this months profits from my company to get to the level I am at, which I feel is 80% ready.

I also, don't see the money spent of PMs to be anything but a long term investment. I just picked up 250 pre-65 dimes today at spot price, and spot is already up $.10 so that is good  

I expect to spend $2000 a month going forward - $1000 for PMs and rest for food storage and ammo.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

invision said:


> Ok, I am the newbie here... The last two months, I have spent... Get ready it is a sick amount.


Don't feel bad; I've already spent over 20K this year.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Lake Windsong said:


> Storing up in times of plenty for the times of notsomuch.  Having that storage buffer against whatever personal shtf moments is a great stress reliever. So to answer your question, we don't have a set amount. Past experience has shown me that we can adjust our comfort zone


Well said. I am anticipating a short term hardship due to a pending surgery. I don't have short/long term disability benefits. No sick time left. I make more than the Hubz and pay almost all the bills. I am so very thankful to have a stash of essentials. The hubz had no idea what and where they are since I'm the organizer(or as he says "the boss"). But I know its there, and we will be ok. The kids and us will eat and have toilet paper to boot.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I spend about 30 or 40 bucks a month. That's all I can afford right now. That is broken up between food, ammo, and the occasional "other" item(s).


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

How much we spend a month really depends on what new gun or gadget my husband decides he MUST have. Some months it's only food expenses and other months we (when I say we I mean my hubby lol) could spend a grand or two easy!

Since I handle the food side of our preps that's the only info I can offer you. Normally we spend around $350 a month on "long term or prep food", and probably around that much if not more on our every day food. That amount may sound high compared to others that have answered but we are a family of 5, with a teenage boy being one of those 5, man o man can he eat! 

We have all the normal long term foods (rice, wheat, beans, ect) but I also stockpile our everyday food. I can cook from scratch if I have to but boy do I hate it! It was worth it to me to research storage options and start storing our "normal" foods in ways that make them shelf stable.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> When I first started it was around 400 per month. Now its down to about 50 to 100 as I have most of my bulk food in place. Now its mostly odds and ends. Although I'm looking at a solar panel system and those are pretty pricey.


My parents just installed a solar panel system. Word of caution, make sure your contract with the company includes the fact that they (the company) get the system checked by the power company. My parents spent the last 4 months jumping threw the power company's (AEP here in WV) hoops and still haven't made the switch. After consulting an attorney and another solar company they found out their original company should have gotten approval from the power company BEFORE they installed the system!

Also don't underestimate the size of the dang things. They are HUGE! An eye sore and a very big target.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

the most expensive prepping items were 1 country living grain mill, manual or ele power, 2 All American pressure canners, 1400 mason jars,hand tools, axes,saws ect.wood stoves,every tool that could be found in a town during the depression.silver,some gold. defensive items without going into what they are. then there's the half ton of wheat,rice,dry beans,corn,(pop and yellow),sugar,salt,split peas.seasonings and spices. we actually haven't spent anything on preps in a couple yrs.just filling in what we use.


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

I wish we could do more.......QUICKLY.........But, it has been a long steady process we plan to continue until we can't. Our food stock is farm meats, home grown/home canned, and dry stocks accumulated over time as much as we can as we can. The goal was to get immediate food and water stocks for at least 3 months and build from there. We currently are a year or more depending on how many come here.  

Food stocks are doing pretty good, gun/ammo doing pretty good, and building on supplies. Seeds for garden stocked just in case.

Next bigger purchases include rain barrels, water filtration, and re-loader for bullets. Irregardless of any SHTF scenario..........after this season temps and drought the rain barrel system with either be for drinking water or garden irrigation, need filtration system if it is to be utilized for consumption, and the re-loader..........Well..........lol. 

After checking our local rules and regs, we found there was nothing saying we "couldn't" have a couple of chickens so..........even tho we are currently "stuck" in a more suburban area, the hen coop is soon coming. While we would LOVE to live in a BOL and have it our way of life, circumstances have not allowed us that "luxury" yet. So, the best we can do is prepare the best we can and figure it out from there. We have several alternatives depending on the severity of the SHTF and having gone through a couple personal SHTF scenarios already, feel better knowing we have been and are being proactive in our own quest to become prepared.

While I anticipate many of our neighbors wouldn't be prepared if power went out a week let alone longer term, I also have noticed a few that I think we could band together with for the short term at least and figure out longer term from there.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We store what we eat & eat what we store, we also shop the sales & stock up. We have a 100 year old house that we decorate with period items that just so happen to double as preps. It's difficult to say what is preps & what is being frugal. We're not really budget people, we live beneath our means & we're both savers by nature. We have no spending plan for preps, when we see a good deal on something we need we get it & tend to spread out the purchases of the bigger ticket items.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

pandamonium said:


> I spend about 30 or 40 bucks a month. That's all I can afford right now. That is broken up between food, ammo, and the occasional "other" item(s).


Keep it up Marine you'll get there! Back when I was in the Corps we used to say " We have done so much with so little for so long... We are now qualified to do anything with nothing".


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

that envalope idea sounds good. For some reason this year the bank has taken things out of order several times on my wife and I. We got a refund on one that caused us to get another, even they couldnt say that wasnt thire fault, Its kinda crapy when you see a non suffiecent funds charge coming out of a positive accout because they charged the fee then added the money I put in. Ive been thinking of going back to cash and checks. I did take out a credit card to buy some preps this month (No interest for six months, so i can pay it off with taxes or if the SHTF sooner that was money I didnt have well spent HA HA HA) I've only been preping since May or so and except for the card( I bought a semi auto, extra mags,amo, and a bunch of survival gear) Ive been spending about $10 a week or so, I used to be a Boy Scout and my wife was in the army so I already had some stuff laying around. My next big buy is going to be one of those propane heaters. Im much more worried about lossing power to natural issues this winter then to the wolves.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I spend zero money on prepping. I got the calling, I just haven't heeded for several years.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> that envelope idea sounds good


Not to sidetrack my own thread, but:

My wife and I attended a Dave Ramsey seminar many years ago, changed out attitudes towards money and have truly been reaping the benefits ever since.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Im 30 years old. My house will be payed of in 12 and a half years. Two years from now im going to be in a good position to attack the other issues. So in 13 years i will be ready to mortgage my home again to buy my homesteed, I plan to work another 3-5 years after that to pay for both and to get homesteed running then Im going to sell my house just after the last kid graduates High School and pay off second mortgage to move into homesteed full time. Im hoping they will want to build some cabins on the land and start their own homesteeds but hey who knows. I know 18 years is a long time and the S may HTF before then but its only about 203 months away to truely be free. I'll be 48. This dream is what keeps me going each day. Im 203 months from the simple life.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

How much do I spend on preps....well, probably between $50 to $100. However, one of my "preps" is our flock of chickens. We do not own a house, we're leasing, but the price is dirt cheap. Here's why we're sticking this one out. We rented the house with yard for $880 a month, around here this is cheap (we're in the country, farmland). Someone was using the field and barn behind us, and this stopped working out for the owner. The guy who managed it was flaky, but I contacted him and asked if it was now ok to use the barn, he was ok with it, and we have use of it now, for free, no added cost to our rent. We now have use of two acres with a barn big enough to accomodate 31 chickens (egg layers). 

So this little production is self sustaining. We sell off enough eggs to people we know, pays for the chickens feed, and we get our eggs free (so does my mother). We still have enough room in this barn to raise chickens and rabbits for meat if we feel the time to do so comes up (prices on meat go up). We also have ample room to prep the soil (I am going to use the Back to Eden process) for a huge garden.

If we do it right, we could produce a lot of our own food nearly free. So our prepping costs will not go up, and if we do it right, we could be bartering some of our produce, meat and eggs for other items we were not able to get as much of. 

We are stocking up currently at the discount and salvaged good stores, the latter is my mainstay in this. We also buy bulk here and there and FoodSaver it (dry goods). 

Things like candles I get when they go on sale after the Holidays, or even at thrift stores (they'll get them in and bag them, if nothing else use the wax to make new candles). 

One last thought. We got rid of home phone and cable recently. We have cell phones and just have internet (I've been trying to find out how to hook up a computer to the TV to watch things with it). Personally, I know we're having cable withdrawals. You get so used to having this all available to you, but it becomes something you think you can't do without, and the kids REALLY think this way, especially the teens.

If you can, cut out the cable/satellite. It wll give you some more money to prep with and also mentally prepare you to go without at least the TV stuff. Sure keep the internet, it is a valuable tool. I realized between a home phone/cable/internet package and our cell phones, we were paying out almost $250 a month! We are now down to $128. That's more prep money in the pocket.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> If you can, cut out the cable/satellite.


We actually cut out cable tv for almost 2 years, not because we couldn't afford it but because we were trying to increase our savings. Instead of cable we used an HDMI cable to hook our laptop up to the television and watched Hulu and other online tv channels (both devices must have HDMI for this to work). It worked well for us with one exception; pro football. Both my wife and I are avid pro football fans and it was killing us. We could go to the local sports bar, but neither of us drink so the beer-consumers became quite annoying very quickly. We found some online broadcast of games but the quality was very poor. So after two lost seasons we went back to Directv and Sunday NFL Ticket. Ahhhhh, much better. We found other ways to reduce expenses and conserve, like reducing our utilities (water, electricity, gas, etc.). It evened out our expense sheet and we still get to watch football.

But good for you HoppeEL4. I admire your willingness to go without.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Overall, probably $100 a month. That includes things you may not consider preps...

Like feed for my livestock, the part I can't suppy all of anyway. Fuel for the tractor/tiller for the garden.

I consider those sorts of things as preps too.

Jimmy


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> My wife and I do not use credit cards, debit cards or checks. We only use cash and electronic bill pay. So when I say guns & ammo "account" I essentially mean an envelope in the safe marked as such. Dividing our cash keeps us from spending money we do not have and ensuring that we are NOT spending some one else's money (where we would have to pay interest).
> 
> I am spending about $50 a month on preps but am starting to feel like that is not enough. Interestingly enough it seems like that could well be the average of this thread so far. I am starting to think that what I need to do is pull some money out of savings and "stock up" so to speak. Then I can return to the $50 a month plan. I would feel a lot better having 3-4 months worth of supplies versus 3-4 weeks.


Back in the day, I would work with people who wanted to be 'prepared' - this was i the waning days of the Carter administration.

I would ask if they were serious, when assured that was the case I would tell them my fee.

The electrical cord from their television. Yes, unplug from the wall and cut with scissors. 
Then they would learn how to make bread and corn bread, how to home can, and so on. I ran a small storage food business, these classes were both to help folks and push the limited hardware I did handle. (I don't bother anymore.)

Worked pretty well. Without the TV putting BS in their ears, they started to chill, and "found" a lot of time to do the things needed to be fully self- sufficient - in itself a lifestyle choice.

A full garden, baking bread, canning your own produce - the things required to be more self-sufficient take time and effort.

So, when you ask how much I've spend on 'prepping' I'll tell you hours and hours and hours. And bit on money.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I am for 2 biweekly (pay day). I do not stick to that very well, as I tend to buy a few dollars of extra general food and put it with the preps. I also skip that for months after buying a big ticket item. 

Since I didn't set up the special account I was suppose to I frequently buy prep stuff I forgot I spent the budget for, like wensday I grabbed a compass after forgetting I loaded up on soup and matches for this payday Opps. And now I'm going to buy a gun a friend has decided he doesn't want anymore, for more than my prep budget has in it for a while.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

DKRinAK, I can agree, when we do not have TV on more gets done. I am waiting to see how this works out, our first weekend without cable on. On most weekends this summer, my husband would tell me he was going to "get some things done", and I'd run to the store, or another errand, or simply be in the kitchen and turn around and there would be that TV on with my husband in front of it, some random program.

Then there's be the days I would find myself doing the same thing. Mindless stuff on TV somehow was more interesting than getting something needed done.

Since neither of us are sports people, sports programming has not been the issue, it has been all the history programs, the neat travel programs, syfy stuff and historical movies, you know, sort of the nerd-ier stuff. I'd find myself watching "Ancient Aliens" :nuts: and then wonder "what the ____am I watching?". Turn it off get up and clean. 

I admit, we are having cable tv withdrawals though. I keep doubting my choice to end it, and have not liked that stupid Roku box. Only thing on it I like so far has been the "Family Channel" that has a scenery program.


----------



## AZSas (Oct 27, 2011)

For us it is also lifestyle. I generally buy extra of most things each month while sliding in others that need to be added. I'll buy and can 50-60 pounds of meat in a month for example. Since we only use a pound a day then that gives us buffer room. Doing this for several months creates extra for emergencies or low income months. Once a year I'll spend a couple hundred on dry staples like beans, onions, powdered milk and macaroni. I buy the max allowed when sales hit. I add misc spices, medical supplies, tape, nails etc as minor little here and there items with each shopping trip. When fruit or veggies are on sale I buy as much as I can and dry or can them. I use my monthly "fun money" budget to buy garden seeds, trees or bushes. It's slow but it's progress. Massive progress in some ways.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> My wife and I do not use credit cards, debit cards or checks. We only use cash and electronic bill pay. So when I say guns & ammo "account" I essentially mean an envelope in the safe marked as such. Dividing our cash keeps us from spending money we do not have and ensuring that we are NOT spending some one else's money (where we would have to pay interest).
> 
> I am spending about $50 a month on preps but am starting to feel like that is not enough. Interestingly enough it seems like that could well be the average of this thread so far. I am starting to think that what I need to do is pull some money out of savings and "stock up" so to speak. Then I can return to the $50 a month plan. I would feel a lot better having 3-4 months worth of supplies versus 3-4 weeks.


That's exactly what I just did today; I pulled a couple grand out of savings to pay off my credit card completely (only about $500 on that, I try to save it for emergencies) and stock up on some stuff I have been meaning to pick up but have been putting off, i.e.: spare mags, more ammo, new rifle, etcetera.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I started prepping 15 years ago and for a long time spent no more than $500 dollars a year, but when I got back stateside a few years ago and saw things really deteriorating I picked up the pace considerably. I have a $500 dollar a month mortgage payment on my BOL and I think I have been averaging about another $500 a month in preps although I probably average $100 a month in preps that are not firearms related.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

For us it's more of a little here and a little there. We also believe in "eat what you store, store what you eat" so if we need a particular item, we'll buy some extra and pad the shelves. DW is turning into an incredible gardner and she's up to over 150 jars this year of everything from spaghetti sauce to black raspberry jam. Our vehicles are old but (usually) reliable and we don't want payments so we're running them until they fall apart. So that frees up some money. We're pretty good on the things that go boom but you can always use more of the little brass pointy things. We buy them a bit at a time.

We are trying to get out of debt and hopefully have another year to go.

The short answer to the OP is we just buy a little here and there, and really can't put a monthly ammount on it. If we need it we get it, paying cash, and if we can do without, we skip it.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Just the same I am curious how much you all spend a month on your preps. Everything from ammo to propane to food; if it's for survival and preparedness I would like to know.


Nothing as we are becoming increasingly self sustaining preps are irrelevant. The money we spend is money spent on living and making our lives more secure and comfortable. We do not spend money on preps or survival gear. What we buy is to sustain life and free us from dependance upon others. If anything it saves us money. As an example the 20 tomato plants saved us the cost of 80 plus quarts of canned tomatoes and ours taste 100 times better. In essence over 80 quarts of top of the line gourmet canned tomatoes for free from seeds gathered from last years plants.


----------

